# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Κόλλα για πλαστικά πολύ δυνατή

## Sotos_ster

Υπάρχει Καμία κόλλα πολύ δυνατή για να κολλήσω μια πλαστικη πόρτα από πλυντήριο πιάτων ; Σκέφτηκα την λογκο αλλά μήπως υπάρχει καμία ακόμα πιο δυνατή ;

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Twin με γεμιστικο

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ακούει στο όνομα Plarepair 
http://shop.singahobby.com/?q=node/25863  (δες το βίντεο εντός)
Δεν την δοκίμασα , αλλά θεωρώ ότι λόγο του τρόπου χρήσης και της διείσδυσης / γεμιστικότητας / αναπληρωματικότητα / της στα κενά πρέπει υποθέτω να είναι και καλή .
Είναι δυσεύρετη και ακριβή.
Έχουν δοθεί και εύσημα από Instructable 
https://www.instructables.com/id/How...Antique-Radio/

----------


## chipakos-original

> Υπάρχει Καμία κόλλα πολύ δυνατή για να κολλήσω μια πλαστικη πόρτα από πλυντήριο πιάτων ; Σκέφτηκα την λογκο αλλά μήπως υπάρχει καμία ακόμα πιο δυνατή ;


Για την στερέωση των κομματιών θα έβαζα κυανοακρυλική και θα συνέχιζα ή με την 2 συστατικών ή με υγρό πολυεστέρα και ύφασμα.

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Ακούει στο όνομα Plarepair 
> http://shop.singahobby.com/?q=node/25863  (δες το βίντεο εντός)
> Δεν την δοκίμασα , αλλά θεωρώ ότι λόγο του τρόπου χρήσης και της διείσδυσης / γεμιστικότητας / αναπληρωματικότητα / της στα κενά πρέπει υποθέτω να είναι και καλή .
> Είναι δυσεύρετη και ακριβή.
> Έχουν δοθεί και εύσημα από Instructable 
> https://www.instructables.com/id/How...Antique-Radio/


Αυτή δε βλέπω να την βρίσκω εδώ ... κάτι πιο απλό χωρίς να χρειάζεται ν πΑραγγειλω ; Σε τι μαγαζιά να ρωτήσω ; Να σημειώσω οτι το σημείο που θα κολλήσω δεν έχει κενό ,είναι ακέραιο

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Με το γεμιστικο twin πούδρα ( ορυκτό )+ ενεργοποίησης , έχω κολλήσει δεξαμενή πλαστική 600λιτρων , στην βάση τής που είναι πιο δύσκολο σημείο 


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αυτό που σου λέει ο Παναγιώτης πιο πάνω , μοιάζει να έχει την ίδια φιλοσοφία με plarepair. Για να είμαστε και λίγο προσγειωμένοι καμιά φορά ανάλογα το είδος πλαστικών δεν κάνουν τίποτα .

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Με το γεμιστικο twin πούδρα ( ορυκτό )+ ενεργοποίησης , έχω κολλήσει δεξαμενή πλαστική 600λιτρων , στην βάση τής που είναι πιο δύσκολο σημείο 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Παιδιά δεν έχω ιδέα τι είναι αυτά που μου λέτε και πως μπορώ να τα βρω και να τα εφαρμόσω ... δωστε πιο αναλυτικές λεπτομέρειες .... που να ξέρω τώρα εγβ τι είναι η πούδρα και το twin..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-HyQFxyX60 (φυσικά μην την εφαρμόσεις όπως ο στραβομούτσουνος του βίντεο ) αλλά με κάθε επιμέλεια .
http://www.dialinas.gr/catalogue/gemistiko/0/1
http://www.dialinas.gr/catalogue/katharistika/0/1

----------


## Sotos_ster

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-HyQFxyX60 (φυσικά μην την εφαρμόσεις όπως ο στραβομούτσουνος του βίντεο ) αλλά με κάθε επιμέλεια .
> http://www.dialinas.gr/catalogue/gemistiko/0/1
> http://www.dialinas.gr/catalogue/katharistika/0/1


Πάλι δε βγάζω άκρη ... στο λινκ δε βλέπω καμία κολα που να λέει twin γεμιστικο.. πια ακριβώς είναι ; Κ η πούδρα τι ειναι;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το άσπρο αν κατάλαβα καλά είναι το γεμιστικό πούδρα 
http://www.dialinas.gr/product/turbo...o_kollas_15_gr
Και το κόκκινο είναι αυτό που λιώνει τα πλαστικά για να δέσουν μπορεί να το έχουν σετ και τα 2 μαζί  ...... πάρε τους ένα τηλέφωνο να σε κατατοπίσουν και εξήγησε τους τι θέλεις να κολλήσεις .
Αυτή η τεχνική μοιάζει πολύ με κάποιους τεχνικούς που φτιάχνουν επιγραφές με πλεξιγκλάς , έχουν αυτό το διαλυτικό σε μπουκάλι (ανακατεμένο με την πούδρα και διατηρείται σαν αλοιφή μέσα σε κλειστό βάζο ) και οι κουφάλες τόσα χρόνια δεν μου λέγανε τίποτα .

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Το άσπρο αν κατάλαβα καλά είναι το γεμιστικό πούδρα 
> http://www.dialinas.gr/product/turbo...o_kollas_15_gr
> Και το κόκκινο είναι αυτό που λιώνει τα πλαστικά για να δέσουν μπορεί να το έχουν σετ και τα 2 μαζί  ...... πάρε τους ένα τηλέφωνο να σε κατατοπίσουν και εξήγησε τους τι θέλεις να κολλήσεις .
> Αυτή η τεχνική μοιάζει πολύ με κάποιους τεχνικούς που φτιάχνουν επιγραφές με πλεξιγκλάς , έχουν αυτό το διαλυτικό σε μπουκάλι (ανακατεμένο με την πούδρα και διατηρείται σαν αλοιφή μέσα σε κλειστό βάζο ) και οι κουφάλες τόσα χρόνια δεν μου λέγανε τίποτα .


Το κοκκινο δε το χρειάζομαι γτ όπως είπα το σημείο που θέλω να κολλήσω είναι άκαιρεο χωρίς κενά όποτε δε χρειάζεται να το λιώσω 
Απλά θέλω η κόλλα να μπορεί να αντέξει το βάρος μιας σχάρας με τα πιατα  και μη ξανά σπάσει στο βίντεο βλέπω κολλάνε πράγματα που δε δέχονται πίεση . Εγώ η πόρτα που θέλω να κολλήσω θα επιδέχεται πίεση κ βάρος όποτε ψάχνω κάτι πολύ δυνατό

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Την δήλωση #6 την κάναμε γαργάρα?

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Την δήλωση #6 την κάναμε γαργάρα?


Όχι απλά βλέπω ότι στο βίντεο κολλάνε ασήμαντα σημεια που δεν επιδέχονται καμία πίεση ! Βλέπε ατμοσίδερο !

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Παλιά μας έδειχναν ένα βίντεο για την γνωστή κόλλα logo που ένωνε με μια σταγόνα 2 τετράγωνους μεταλλικούς συνδέσμους και με αυτούς σήκωνε 2 τόνους αυτοκίνητο (μπορεί αν δεν υπάρχει καθόλου κενό ανάμεσα στην κόλληση ) αλλά άπαξ και έχει κενό ανάμεσα δεν κολλάς ούτε χαρτόνι .
Και σε ένα σπάσιμο λογικά δεν βρίσκεις απόλυτα ίσιες επιφάνειες . Το αφήνουμε στην κρίση σου .

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Παλιά μας έδειχναν ένα βίντεο για την γνωστή κόλλα logo που ένωνε με μια σταγόνα 2 τετράγωνους μεταλλικούς συνδέσμους και με αυτούς σήκωνε 2 τόνους αυτοκίνητο (μπορεί αν δεν υπάρχει καθόλου κενό ανάμεσα στην κόλληση ) αλλά άπαξ και έχει κενό ανάμεσα δεν κολλάς ούτε χαρτόνι .
> Και σε ένα σπάσιμο λογικά δεν βρίσκεις απόλυτα ίσιες επιφάνειες . Το αφήνουμε στην κρίση σου .


Όχι δεν υπάρχει καθόλου  κενό στο σπάσιμο ευτυχώς. Τότε πιστεύω και με λογκο γίνεται δουλεια

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δοκίμασε αν πιστεύεις σε θαύματα όπου μια καρέκλα μπορεί να κολλήσει στον τοίχο και να κάθεσαι από πάνω της (η μπογιά στον τοίχο πόσο αντέχει?)   :Lol:

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Δοκίμασε αν πιστεύεις σε θαύματα όπου μια καρέκλα μπορεί να κολλήσει στον τοίχο και να κάθεσαι από πάνω της (η μπογιά στον τοίχο πόσο αντέχει?)


Ε καλά δεν είπαμε και ακραία πράγματα

----------


## chipakos-original

Τι πλαστικό πρόκειται να κολλήσεις?? Πολυπροπυλένιο ?? Πολυαιθυλένιο ?? Χλωριούχο πολυβινύλιο ή πολυβινυλοχλωρίδιο - PVC ??μήπως  πολυαμίδες??Αφού το πήγες τόσο πέρα τουλάχιστον γνωρίζεις το πλαστικό που θέλεις να κολλήσεις από τι υλικό αποτελείται??

----------

NEOMELOS (03-03-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Όχι απλά βλέπω ότι στο βίντεο κολλάνε ασήμαντα σημεια που δεν επιδέχονται καμία πίεση ! Βλέπε ατμοσίδερο !


Βλέπε από 2 ο λεπτό όταν έχεις λεπτά σημεία και επιφανειακά 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoUMDnHA8oI&t=413s
Όταν έχεις βέργα για κόλλημα κάνουν το ίδιο βάζοντας ή καρφιά ή καρφίτσες ή και λαμάκια ακόμη που τα βυθίζουν μέσα στο πλαστικό αφού κάψουν τα μεταλλικά μέρη  (τα τρυπάνε πρώτα κανονικά και μετά το βυθίζουν το καυτό μέταλλο και αμέσως σβήσιμο με νερό ) ...... με αυτήν την μέθοδο θα σπάσει αλλά σε άλλο σημείο . Τα καλύτερα είναι τα λαμάκια σε βέργα γιατί αποτρέπουν την κάμψη .

----------


## ΔΙΑΣ

την έχω δοκιμάσει,την είχε φέρει ένας τεχνικός να μου κοληση την μάσκα στο πλυντήριο κολλησε μετα απο 2 μηνες ξεκολησε λες και εγινε θαυμα και ελιωσε σαν κερι . δεν την συνιστω.καλυτερα παρε 2 συστατικον εποξικη

----------


## NEOMELOS

Δοκίμασες την Logo ή οποιαδήποτε "στιγμής" κυανοακρυλική και δεν κάνει δουλειά; Μπορεί όπως λέει ο Δημήτρης να είναι κάποιο απλό υλικό και να μη χρειάζεται "εξωτικές" λύσεις.

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Δοκίμασες την Logo ή οποιαδήποτε "στιγμής" κυανοακρυλική και δεν κάνει δουλειά; Μπορεί όπως λέει ο Δημήτρης να είναι κάποιο απλό υλικό και να μη χρειάζεται "εξωτικές" λύσεις.


Όχι δεν δοκίμασα τπτ ακόμη .

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Τι πλαστικό πρόκειται να κολλήσεις?? Πολυπροπυλένιο ?? Πολυαιθυλένιο ?? Χλωριούχο πολυβινύλιο ή πολυβινυλοχλωρίδιο - PVC ??μήπως  πολυαμίδες??Αφού το πήγες τόσο πέρα τουλάχιστον γνωρίζεις το πλαστικό που θέλεις να κολλήσεις από τι υλικό αποτελείται??


Είναι πόρτα από μίνι πλυντηρίου πιάτων πλαστικη σκληρή αρκετά. Δε ξέρω τι είδους πλαστικό είναι. Ο κυριακιδης που ξέρει από πλυντήρια παλιά Morris pls 601 θα μας πει.

----------


## Papas00zas

Durostick 2 συστατικών εποξική.Από το δεκάλεπτο αρχίζει και κολλάει....και όταν κολλήσει γίνεται τσιμέντο.Δοκίμασε την με την προϋπόθεση φυσικά ότι δεν είναι το σπάσιμο από την εσωτερική πλευρά της πόρτας(μη τρέχεις στο τέλος)

----------


## chipakos-original

> Είναι πόρτα από μίνι πλυντηρίου πιάτων πλαστικη σκληρή αρκετά. Δε ξέρω τι είδους πλαστικό είναι. Ο κυριακιδης που ξέρει από πλυντήρια παλιά Morris pls 601 θα μας πει.


Ενας γνωστός μου πριν ένα χρόνο μου έφερε στο εργαστήριο όλη τη σειρά από τέτοια https://www.ebay.com/itm/50x-Plastic...NJ4:rk:11:pf:0 και κάναμε αυτογενή συγκόλληση σε πιστόλι ποτίσματος που είχε κάνει ρωγμή και έτρεχε. Ολα τα πλαστικά έχουν μαρκάρισμα επάνω τους από τι υλικό είναι φτιαγμένα.

----------

Κυριακίδης (03-03-19)

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Durostick 2 συστατικών εποξική.Από το δεκάλεπτο αρχίζει και κολλάει....και όταν κολλήσει γίνεται τσιμέντο.Δοκίμασε την με την προϋπόθεση φυσικά ότι δεν είναι το σπάσιμο από την εσωτερική πλευρά της πόρτας(μη τρέχεις στο τέλος)


Τι εννοείς απ τη μέσα μεριά ;

----------


## Sotos_ster

#κυριακιδης μόνο εσυ πιστεύω μπορεις να ξέρεις τι υλικο είναι η πόρτα του pls μιας και έχεις επισκευάσει πολλά τέτοια ώστε να καταλήξουμε στην επιλογή της κολας

----------


## Sotos_ster

Το σπάσιμο είναι αυτό και το υλικό αυτό αν μπορεί κάποιος να καταλάβει

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> #κυριακιδης μόνο εσυ πιστεύω μπορεις να ξέρεις τι υλικο είναι η πόρτα του pls μιας και έχεις επισκευάσει πολλά τέτοια ώστε να καταλήξουμε στην επιλογή της κολας


Σε πληροφορώ ότι ξέρω πολύ λιγότερα από όσα ξέρουν οι υπόλοιποι για τα πλαστικά !. Βέβαια ακολουθούσα άλλες λύσεις σε δικά μου προβλήματα π.χ. σε πλαστικό κλείθρο πόρτας και που δεν βρισκόταν στο εμπόριο (το δόντι που αγκυλώνει και κλείνει την πόρτα ) πλυντηρίου ρούχων το κατασκεύαζα από μέταλλο πανομοιότυπο του αρχικού σπασμένου , και όλα βάση παχύμετρου  . 
Απόφευγα συγκολλήσεις πάσης φύσεως εκεί που δεν έπρεπε όπως στο #29 . Το σημείο που δείχνεις δεν το κολλάει ούτε ο διάολος . Και αν το κολλήσει θα είναι πέρα από τα όρια αντοχής της κόλας .
Θα το γεμίσεις επιφανειακά και θα κλείνεις ως έχει .

----------


## Sotos_ster

Γτ ρε συ ;; Εγώ νομιζω θα ναι οκ αν βρω μια γερή κολα 
Τι να κάνω πείτε μου ..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι καμία κόλα δεν μπορεί να είναι ισχυρότερη από το ατόφιο πλαστικό του αρχικού . Αν έπρεπε πάση θυσία να φτιάξω κάτι τέτοιο σωστά και να γίνει ανθεκτικό , θα έπρεπε να ξεκινήσω αντικαθιστώντας όλο το μήκος του όρθιου νεύρου με ανοξείδωτο μέταλλο .

----------

Papas00zas (04-03-19)

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι καμία κόλα δεν μπορεί να είναι ισχυρότερη από το ατόφιο πλαστικό του αρχικού . Αν έπρεπε πάση θυσία να φτιάξω κάτι τέτοιο σωστά και να γίνει ανθεκτικό , θα έπρεπε να ξεκινήσω αντικαθιστώντας όλο το μήκος του όρθιου νεύρου με ανοξείδωτο μέταλλο .


Κάτι τέτοιο όμως δε μπορώ να κάνω όποτε δωστε μου μια καλή λύση. Πιστεύω μια γερή κολα θα το κρατήσει

----------


## thanasis 1

Εγω θα σου προτεινα να "κολλισεις" τα δυο κομματια με μια λεπτη λαμιτσα αριστερα-δεξια και βιδες.Απ οτι βλεπω εχει χωρο στο πλαι και ετσι δεν θα βρισκει.
Δεν ειναι δυσκολο αν πιανουν τα χερια σου ειναι παιχνιδακι.
https://imgur.com/4AzwhVt

Και κολλα να βαλεις πρωτα καλο θα κανει απλα αν τα κολλισεις μονο χωρις την βοηθητικη λαμα δεν προκειται να αντεξει.

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Εγω θα σου προτεινα να "κολλισεις" τα δυο κομματια με μια λεπτη λαμιτσα αριστερα-δεξια και βιδες.Απ οτι βλεπω εχει χωρο στο πλαι και ετσι δεν θα βρισκει.
> Δεν ειναι δυσκολο αν πιανουν τα χερια σου ειναι παιχνιδακι.
> https://imgur.com/4AzwhVt
> 
> Και κολλα να βαλεις πρωτα καλο θα κανει απλα αν τα κολλισεις μονο χωρις την βοηθητικη λαμα δεν προκειται να αντεξει.


Άντε πες ότι βρίσκω μια λάμα και την κολλάω οι βίδες μετά πως θα μπουνε στη λάμα ; Πως θα την τρυπησω; Πιάνουν τα χέρια μου αλλά ως εκει δε ξέρω αν πιάνου

----------


## Papas00zas

> Τι εννοείς απ τη μέσα μεριά ;


Να μην περνάει νερό.Κι απότι βλέπω δεν έχεις τέτοιο πρόβλημα

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Να μην περνάει νερό.Κι απότι βλέπω δεν έχεις τέτοιο πρόβλημα


Το σπάσιμο πιάνει κ μέσα μεριά . Θα ακουμπάει νερό δλδ στο ράγισμα

----------


## Sotos_ster

Θανάσης ;;

----------


## heyjoe

Καλησπέρα! Η Twin κόλλα μάλλον είναι κυανοακριλική και η σκόνη /σκληρυντής σόδα. Ψάξτε στο YouTube superglue and soda trick. Το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και αποδίδει. 

Στάλθηκε από το RNE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Καλησπέρα! Η Twin κόλλα μάλλον είναι κυανοακριλική και η σκόνη /σκληρυντής σόδα. Ψάξτε στο YouTube superglue and soda trick. Το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και αποδίδει. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το RNE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Άλλη είναι αυτή πάλι ; Που θα την βρω ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Άλλη είναι αυτή πάλι ; Που θα την βρω ;


Θα σου πω μια κόλλα καλή αλλά είναι λίγο ακριβή δες αν σου κάνει 
https://www.xe.gr/spiti-kipos/plynti...562872082.html

έχει και πιο φθηνές κόλλες χωρίς πούδρα αλλά είναι θέμα δικής σου επιλογής
https://www.xe.gr/spiti-kipos/plynti...193972561.html

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Θα σου πω μια κόλλα καλή αλλά είναι λίγο ακριβή δες αν σου κάνει 
> https://www.xe.gr/spiti-kipos/plynti...562872082.html
> 
> έχει και πιο φθηνές κόλλες χωρίς πούδρα αλλά είναι θέμα δικής σου επιλογής
> https://www.xe.gr/spiti-kipos/plynti...193972561.html


Όχι όχι δε το αλλάζω το morrisaki! Πες μου λίγο αυτό με τη λάμα κ τις βίδες πως θα το κάνω ; Ακουγεται καλό κ εύκολο

----------


## heyjoe

> Άλλη είναι αυτή πάλι ; Που θα την βρω ;


Κυανοακριλική, είναι οποιαδήποτε κόλλα στιγμής π. Χ. Logo, loctite, κτλ, και baking soda είναι η μαγειρική σόδα. Δές παράδειγμα εφαρμογής και στο YouTube. 

Στάλθηκε από το RNE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Κυανοακριλική, είναι οποιαδήποτε κόλλα στιγμής π. Χ. Logo, loctite, κτλ, και baking soda είναι η μαγειρική σόδα. Δές παράδειγμα εφαρμογής και στο YouTube.


Είδα αυτό το βίντεο 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mCKxfPWLK8
και στο 14ο λεπτό παρόλο που προσπάθησε να κολλήσει ξύλο (και τελικά έσπασε και πάλι ) που προφανώς έχει πιο ανοικτούς πόρους από όσο έχει ένα πλαστικό τι έχεις να προσθέσεις για την αξιοπιστία της υπόθεσης σε πλαστικό?




> Όχι όχι δε το αλλάζω το morrisaki! Πες μου λίγο αυτό με τη λάμα κ τις βίδες πως θα το κάνω ; Ακουγεται καλό κ εύκολο


Δεν σου είπα ότι αλλάζεις την συσκευή , αντίθετα εκμεταλλεύεσαι την πόρτα που προφανώς είναι ίδια την αλλάζεις και σου μένουν τα υπόλοιπα μέρη (μοτέρ / αντίσταση / πρόγραμμα ) για μελλοντικά .
Σχετικά με την λάμα και τις βίδες δεν έκανα εγώ τέτοια πρόταση αλλά άλλος (θα σου δώσει ο ίδιος λεπτομέρειες ) .

Αυτό που είπα είναι λάμα , αλλά δεν είναι στο σημείο που έσπασε , αλλά ολική αντικατάσταση του μήκους του νεύρου και αντικατάσταση με μεταλλική ράβδο με ίδιο προφίλ με του πλαστικού που έσπασε . 
Η λάμα θα είναι προφίλ (Τ) θα βιδωθεί στο όρθιο της πόρτας (αφού αφαιρεθεί το πλαστικό νεύρο ) έχει μεγάλη διαδικασία (βγάλσιμο της πόρτας ) προετοιμασία αντιγράφου σε μέταλλο , και αφού αποκτήσουμε πανομοιότυπο αντίγραφο νεύρου σε μέταλλο , ακολουθεί τοποθέτηση στην πόρτα . Δεν είναι για σένα αυτά όταν αναφέρεις "πως θα ανοίξεις τρύπες για το λαμάκι "

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Είδα αυτό το βίντεο 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mCKxfPWLK8
> και στο 14ο λεπτό παρόλο που προσπάθησε να κολλήσει ξύλο (και τελικά έσπασε και πάλι ) που προφανώς έχει πιο ανοικτούς πόρους από όσο έχει ένα πλαστικό τι έχεις να προσθέσεις για την αξιοπιστία της υπόθεσης σε πλαστικό?
> 
> 
> Δεν σου είπα ότι αλλάζεις την συσκευή , αντίθετα εκμεταλλεύεσαι την πόρτα που προφανώς είναι ίδια την αλλάζεις και σου μένουν τα υπόλοιπα μέρη (μοτέρ / αντίσταση / πρόγραμμα ) για μελλοντικά .
> Σχετικά με την λάμα και τις βίδες δεν έκανα εγώ τέτοια πρόταση αλλά άλλος (θα σου δώσει ο ίδιος λεπτομέρειες ) .
> 
> Αυτό που είπα είναι λάμα , αλλά δεν είναι στο σημείο που έσπασε , αλλά ολική αντικατάσταση του μήκους του νεύρου και αντικατάσταση με μεταλλική ράβδο με ίδιο προφίλ με του πλαστικού που έσπασε . 
> Η λάμα θα είναι προφίλ (Τ) θα βιδωθεί στο όρθιο της πόρτας (αφού αφαιρεθεί το πλαστικό νεύρο ) έχει μεγάλη διαδικασία (βγάλσιμο της πόρτας ) προετοιμασία αντιγράφου σε μέταλλο , και αφού αποκτήσουμε πανομοιότυπο αντίγραφο νεύρου σε μέταλλο , ακολουθεί τοποθέτηση στην πόρτα . Δεν είναι για σένα αυτά όταν αναφέρεις "πως θα ανοίξεις τρύπες για το λαμάκι "


Εγώ λέω για την λάμα που πρότεινε το άλλο μέλος 
Ναι πως θα ανοιχθούν τρύπες στη λάμα αλήθεια ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Είναι ανάγκη να ανοιχτούν τρύπες ?  :Lol:  βρες 2 δείγματα πλαστικό και μια λεπίδα φαλτσέτας / κάψε ομοιόμορφα όλη την λάμα της φαλτσέτας  και πάτα την στα 2 κομμάτια δείγματα του πλαστικού / άσε το να κρυώσει .
Αν τραβήξεις τώρα με πένσες τα 2 κομμάτια πλαστικού δες ξεκολλάν ? (δοκίμασε και πλάγιες καταπονήσεις) έχουμε τίποτα χαμπάρια από κόλες?
Άπαξ και βάλεις λάμα με τρύπες και αγριέψεις λίγο την επιφάνεια και χωρίς βίδες ακόμη καλύτερη κόντρα , μάλλον οι πένσες θα σπάσουν πρώτα και μετά τα πλαστικά .

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Είναι ανάγκη να ανοιχτούν τρύπες ?  βρες 2 δείγματα πλαστικό και μια λεπίδα φαλτσέτας / κάψε ομοιόμορφα όλη την λάμα της φαλτσέτας  και πάτα την στα 2 κομμάτια δείγματα του πλαστικού / άσε το να κρυώσει .
> Αν τραβήξεις τώρα με πένσες τα 2 κομμάτια πλαστικού δες ξεκολλάν ? (δοκίμασε και πλάγιες καταπονήσεις) έχουμε τίποτα χαμπάρια από κόλες?
> Άπαξ και βάλεις λάμα με τρύπες και αγριέψεις λίγο την επιφάνεια και χωρίς βίδες ακόμη καλύτερη κόντρα , μάλλον οι πένσες θα σπάσουν πρώτα και μετά τα πλαστικά .


Τι εννοείς δείγματα πλαστικό και λεπίδα φαλτσέτα; Δεν έχω χαμπάρια τι είναι αυτά που μου λες ..

----------


## Sotos_ster

Διαβάζω ξαναδιαβάζω το ποστ σου αλλά ειλικρινά δε καταλαβαίνω τπτ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Διαβάζω ξαναδιαβάζω το ποστ σου αλλά ειλικρινά δε καταλαβαίνω τπτ


Να στο θέσω και πιο απλά . Τα παραπάνω ήταν παραδείγματα για να καταλάβεις περί κολλήσεων.

Στην κουζίνα σου σίγουρα έχεις κάποια φτηνομαίχαρα με πλαστική λαβή  , ε λοιπόν η λάμα του μαχαιριού που είναι από μέταλλα  και η λαβή του μαχαιριού από πλαστικό , *ουδεμίαν ανάγκη έχουν από βίδες* για να συγκολληθούν μεταξύ τους μέταλλο με πλαστικό και *ουδεμία ανάγκη κόλας*.

Πάμε παρακάτω 

Το να βάλεις απλός ένα λαμάκι και περνάς βίδες , αυτό δεν λέγετε κόλληση , αλλά θα το έλεγα* "χάντρα " κάτι σαν αλυσίδα* ή και* κολιέ* που δένει το ένα με το άλλο . Δεν είναι αξιόπιστο δέσιμο . Δεν υφίσταται η έννοια συγκόλληση .

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Να στο θέσω και πιο απλά . Τα παραπάνω ήταν παραδείγματα για να καταλάβεις περί κολλήσεων.
> 
> Στην κουζίνα σου σίγουρα έχεις κάποια φτηνομαίχαρα με πλαστική λαβή  , ε λοιπόν η λάμα του μαχαιριού που είναι από μέταλλα  και η λαβή του μαχαιριού από πλαστικό , *ουδεμίαν ανάγκη έχουν από βίδες* για να συγκολληθούν μεταξύ τους μέταλλο με πλαστικό και *ουδεμία ανάγκη κόλας*.
> 
> Πάμε παρακάτω 
> 
> Το να βάλεις απλός ένα λαμάκι και περνάς βίδες , αυτό δεν λέγετε κόλληση , αλλά θα το έλεγα* "χάντρα " κάτι σαν αλυσίδα* ή και* κολιέ* που δένει το ένα με το άλλο . Δεν είναι αξιόπιστο δέσιμο . Δεν υφίσταται η έννοια συγκόλληση .


Εγώ σκέφτηκα να κολλήσω την πόρτα με Μια λογκο και μετά να βάλω κ ένα λαμακι με δυο βίδες όπως ανέφερε ο Θανάσης πιο πάνω και μας το έδειξε στην φωτο. Δεν είναι καλή ιδέα ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν θεωρείς ότι λαμάκι + βίδα δεν θα εμποδίσουν στο κλείσιμο της πόρτας , κάνε το 
Από όσο σου ζωγράφισε στην φωτογραφία , βάλε πιο φαρδιά  λάμα και αν είναι δυνατόν 4 βίδες και όχι 2 (2 βίδες στο ένα άκρο του σπασμένου πλαστικού και άλλες 2 στο άλλο άκρο ) .
Για το πως θα ανοίξεις τρύπες θα χρειαστείς τρυπάνι και αρίδα .
Αν δεν χωράνε οι βίδες , εναλλακτικά βάζεις τα κοντότερα πριτσίνια και χρειάζεσαι το αντίστοιχο εργαλείο.
Με τα πριτσίνια κινδυνεύει να σπάσει το πλαστικό 
Με τις βίδες δεν θα έχουν καλή πρόσφυση στο πλαστικό , θα χρειαστεί και κόντρα παξιμάδι (άλλη μια δυσκολία να χωρέσει η βίδα στο κλείσιμο της πόρτας ).
Με λαμαρινόβιδες δεν θα έχουν καλή πρόσφυση στο πλαστικό .

----------


## nyannaco

Ετσι όπως το βλέπω πάντως, η περίπτωση να γίενι δουλειά είτε με κόλλα είτε με λάμες και βίδες δίνει απόδοση τουλάχιστον 200...

----------


## Panoss

> Ετσι όπως το βλέπω πάντως, η περίπτωση να γίενι δουλειά είτε με κόλλα είτε με λάμες και βίδες δίνει απόδοση τουλάχιστον 200...


Καλά, κόψε κάτι:



> Ναι πως θα ανοιχθούν τρύπες στη λάμα αλήθεια ;

----------


## nyannaco

> Καλά, κόψε κάτι:


Δε γίνεται φίλε μου, δεν βγαίνω παρακάτω... :Tongue2: 

Για να μην είμαι απλά αρνητικός, να το αιτιολογήσω:

Περίπτωση κόλλας: ελάχιστη επιφάνεια, ακόμη κι αν είναι τέλεια η επαφή των δύο πλευρών του "κατάγματος" δεν πιστέυω να υπάρχει κόλλα σε λογικό κόστος που να μπορεί να σηκώσει τα φορτία που θα δέχεται εκεί, δίπλα στο υπομόχλιο.

Περίπτωση λάμας με βίδες: πού θα χωρέσουν; Το νεύρο που έσπασε δεν φαίνεται να έχει κενά δεξιά και αριστερά στην υποδοχή στο πλαίσιο.

----------


## Panoss

Νόμιζα ότι με το 'απόδοση 200' εννοούσες ότι ήσουνα σίγουρος ότι θα το πετύχαινε και μάλιστα πολύ καλά.
Και γι αυτό παρέθεσα το κείμενο όπου ρωτάει κάτι πολύ στοιχειώδες (πώς θα ανοιχθούν τρύπες στη λάμα) σαν απόδειξη ότι μάλλον δεν θα το κάνει και τόσο καλά όσο νόμιζες.
Γράψε λάθος.

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Δε γίνεται φίλε μου, δεν βγαίνω παρακάτω...
> 
> Για να μην είμαι απλά αρνητικός, να το αιτιολογήσω:
> 
> Περίπτωση κόλλας: ελάχιστη επιφάνεια, ακόμη κι αν είναι τέλεια η επαφή των δύο πλευρών του "κατάγματος" δεν πιστέυω να υπάρχει κόλλα σε λογικό κόστος που να μπορεί να σηκώσει τα φορτία που θα δέχεται εκεί, δίπλα στο υπομόχλιο.
> 
> Περίπτωση λάμας με βίδες: πού θα χωρέσουν; Το νεύρο που έσπασε δεν φαίνεται να έχει κενά δεξιά και αριστερά στην υποδοχή στο πλαίσιο.


Αν βάλω μια λεπτή λάμα
Θα χωρέσει γτ έχει περιθώριο το κοίταξα .

----------


## nyannaco

> Νόμιζα ότι με το 'απόδοση 200' εννοούσες ότι ήσουνα σίγουρος ότι θα το πετύχαινε και μάλιστα πολύ καλά.
> Και γι αυτό παρέθεσα το κείμενο όπου ρωτάει κάτι πολύ στοιχειώδες (πώς θα ανοιχθούν τρύπες στη λάμα) σαν απόδειξη ότι μάλλον δεν θα το κάνει και τόσο καλά όσο νόμιζες.
> Γράψε λάθος.


Σε μπέρδεψα, μάλλον δεν έχεις ασχοληθεί με αποδόσεις στοιχήματος. Το σχεδόν σίγουρο δίνει απόδοση 1,01 (παίζεις €1 και κερδίζεις €0,01) το σχεδόν αδύνατο έχει πολύ μεγάλη απόδοση (παίζεις €1 και κερδίζεις 199 με την απόδοση 200, *ΑΝ* κάτσει).

----------


## nyannaco

> Αν βάλω μια λεπτή λάμα
> Θα χωρέσει γτ έχει περιθώριο το κοίταξα .


Μακάρι να με διαψεύσεις!

----------


## Sotos_ster

Πάντως έχω ακούσει τόσα πολλά που αντί να βοηθηθω μπερδεύτηκα πιο πολύ κ δε ξέρω τι να κάνω :/

----------


## thanasis 1

Σωτο οπως ειπε και ενας πιο πανω με κολλα δεν θα κανεις δουλεια και ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο οτι με την δευτερη φορα που θα το ανοιξεις-κλεισεις θα ξανα σπασει.
Οπως ειχα πει η μονη λυση πιστευω ειναι να βαλεις πρωτα κολλα στα δυο σπασμενα σημεια ωστε να υπαρχει μια σχετικη "στεγανοτητα" σε αυτο το σημειο και μετα δυο λαμες με βιδες οπου θα το κρατανε.Εγω θα κολλουσα πρωτα τα δυο σημεια με την *αυτην* ή *αυτην* την κολλα η οποια εχει ελαστικες ιδιοτητες(την εχω χρησιμοποιησει σε πλαστικο πορτακι αυτοκινητου γι αυτο σου το λεω).
Εννοειτε πως θα πρεπει να βαλεις πιο φαρδια λαμα ωστε να καλυπτει και περισσοτερο μερος.

https://imgur.com/a/LzGHjsQ

Ετσι θα πηγαινα σε ενα μηχανουργειο και θα ζητουσα να μου κοψουν δυο κομματια απο αλουμινιο παχους 3mm και θα τα εδενα πανω(ενα απο την εσωτερικη μερια και ενα απο την εξωτερικη).Τις τρυπες μπορεις να τις κανεις και μονος σου αλλα αν δεν μπορεις να τις ανοιξεις πες τους να τις ανοιξουν αυτοι.Βεβαια αν εχεις ορεξη και δεν θες να μπλεκεις με μηχανουργεια μπορεις να παρεις μια πλακα αλουμινιου και να την κοψεις-τριπησεις εσυ.
Φυσικα δεν ξερω ποσο χωρο εχεις αριστερα και δεξια και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω απο την φωτο ωστε να σου πω τι βιδες να χρησιμοποιησεις.
Παντως και με αυτου του τυπου τις *λαμες* μια χαρα δουλεια κανεις.




> Άντε πες ότι βρίσκω μια λάμα και την κολλάω οι  βίδες μετά πως θα μπουνε στη λάμα ; Πως θα την τρυπησω; Πιάνουν τα χέρια  μου αλλά ως εκει δε ξέρω αν πιάνου


Διαβαζοντας αυτες τις γραμμες με απογοητευεις.

----------


## Panoss

> Σε μπέρδεψα, μάλλον δεν έχεις ασχοληθεί με αποδόσεις στοιχήματος. Το σχεδόν σίγουρο δίνει απόδοση 1,01 (παίζεις €1 και κερδίζεις €0,01) το σχεδόν αδύνατο έχει πολύ μεγάλη απόδοση (παίζεις €1 και κερδίζεις 199 με την απόδοση 200, *ΑΝ* κάτσει).


Έχεις δίκιο, είμαι άσχετος από στοιχήματα. Το 'πιασα.

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Σωτο οπως ειπε και ενας πιο πανω με κολλα δεν θα κανεις δουλεια και ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο οτι με την δευτερη φορα που θα το ανοιξεις-κλεισεις θα ξανα σπασει.
> Οπως ειχα πει η μονη λυση πιστευω ειναι να βαλεις πρωτα κολλα στα δυο σπασμενα σημεια ωστε να υπαρχει μια σχετικη "στεγανοτητα" σε αυτο το σημειο και μετα δυο λαμες με βιδες οπου θα το κρατανε.Εγω θα κολλουσα πρωτα τα δυο σημεια με την *αυτην* ή *αυτην* την κολλα η οποια εχει ελαστικες ιδιοτητες(την εχω χρησιμοποιησει σε πλαστικο πορτακι αυτοκινητου γι αυτο σου το λεω).
> Εννοειτε πως θα πρεπει να βαλεις πιο φαρδια λαμα ωστε να καλυπτει και περισσοτερο μερος.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/LzGHjsQ
> 
> Ετσι θα πηγαινα σε ενα μηχανουργειο και θα ζητουσα να μου κοψουν δυο κομματια απο αλουμινιο παχους 3mm και θα τα εδενα πανω(ενα απο την εσωτερικη μερια και ενα απο την εξωτερικη).Τις τρυπες μπορεις να τις κανεις και μονος σου αλλα αν δεν μπορεις να τις ανοιξεις πες τους να τις ανοιξουν αυτοι.Βεβαια αν εχεις ορεξη και δεν θες να μπλεκεις με μηχανουργεια μπορεις να παρεις μια πλακα αλουμινιου και να την κοψεις-τριπησεις εσυ.
> Φυσικα δεν ξερω ποσο χωρο εχεις αριστερα και δεξια και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω απο την φωτο ωστε να σου πω τι βιδες να χρησιμοποιησεις.
> Παντως και με αυτου του τυπου τις *λαμες* μια χαρα δουλεια κανεις.
> ...


Ωραία είσαι αρκετά επεξηγηματικός και με βοήθησες
Αλλά οι βίδες που θα βάλω τι είδους θα ναι ; Δε θα περνάνε απ την άλλη μεριά του πλαστικού ; Το πλαστικό δεν είναι και τόσο παχύ.

----------


## thanasis 1

Αν μπορεις βγαλε μια καθαρη φωτο οχι ομως απο το πλαι οπως ειχες βγαλει σε αλλο ποστ αλλα απο μπροστα ωστε να φενονται τα δυο πλαινα.

----------


## Sotos_ster

Οκ θα το βγάλω αλλά το κοίταξα τώρα και λάμα μπορεί να πάρει μόνο απ την έξω μεριά από μέσα δε γίνεται γτ θα βρίσκει δεν έχει περιθώριο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ετσι θα πηγαινα σε ενα μηχανουργειο και θα ζητουσα να μου κοψουν δυο κομματια απο αλουμινιο παχους 3mm και θα τα εδενα πανω(ενα απο την εσωτερικη μερια και ενα απο την εξωτερικη).


2 κομμάτια Χ 3mm = 6 χιλιοστά .... και η σχισμή είναι πάνω κάτω 5 χιλιοστά  (χάρισμα το πάχος του νεύρου ) 
Με το παρακάτω κόλπο θα τα καταφέρει 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGQlG8VgRbY
Ρε δε μασάμε εμείς από δυσκολίες

----------


## thanasis 1

Πετρο δεν ειμαι σε θεση να ξερω ακριβως τι διαθεσιμες αποστασεις υπαρχουν στο πλαι,απλα εδωσα ενα παραδειγμα δεν ειπα οτι τα 3mm αλουμινιο ειναι και σωστη επιλογη.
Αυτο το ξερει μονο ο σωτος.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στο μήνυμα #41 και στο 1ο link που είχα βάλει , έδειχνε το μοντέλο morris και όπως το είδα η σχισμή είναι 5 με 7 χιλιοστά και 4 του νεύρου .
Παραδόξως το link δεν εμφανίζεται τώρα !!!! (το χλαπάδιασε το morris άλλος ) κρίμα !

----------


## Sotos_ster

Απ την έξω μεριά έχει περιθώριο να μπει λάμα απ τη μέσα όχι γιατί θα βρίσκει και δε θα κλείνει η πόρτα

----------


## Sotos_ster

Το σπάσιμο πάει κάπως έτσι

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Προτού γίνει η συσκευή καμπριολέ και μείνει χωρίς πόρτα πρέπει με κάποιον τρόπο να εμποδίσεις το συνεχές ράγισμα 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX4lZ_XVrg0
ίσως αν προετοιμάσεις μια φουρκέτα σαν τα πιαστράκια για χαρτιά σε στυλ ζιγκ ζαγκ μεταξύ της ρωγμής με αρκετό βάθος και απόσταση , να εμποδίσει την συνέχιση της φθοράς . Κάνε πρώτα πρόβες σε δείγματα προτού το εφαρμόσεις.

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Προτού γίνει η συσκευή καμπριολέ και μείνει χωρίς πόρτα πρέπει με κάποιον τρόπο να εμποδίσεις το συνεχές ράγισμα 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX4lZ_XVrg0
> ίσως αν προετοιμάσεις μια φουρκέτα σαν τα πιαστράκια για χαρτιά σε στυλ ζιγκ ζαγκ μεταξύ της ρωγμής με αρκετό βάθος και απόσταση , να εμποδίσει την συνέχιση της φθοράς . Κάνε πρώτα πρόβες σε δείγματα προτού το εφαρμόσεις.


Πάλι δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι λες. Πιο απλά βρε άνθρωπε μου

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πάλι δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι λες. Πιο απλά βρε άνθρωπε μου


Το είδες το βίντεο? ο τύπος αρχικά σου δείχνει ότι σε λεπτά πλαστικά (όπως π.χ. πλαστικό μαχαίρι = ίδια περίπτωση με το πλυντήριο πιάτων) και με μικρή επιφάνεια προς κόλληση , αποτυγχάνουν τραγικά με logo / με πούδρες / και τρίχες κατσαρές .

Στην συνέχεια εμποτίζει στο ίδιο μαχαίρι συρμάτινα ελάσματα με την βοήθεια της φωτιάς .
Το αποτέλεσμα που έβγαλε ήταν εκπληκτικό και σούπερ , δεν έσπασαν τα δυο κομμάτια , ή τουλάχιστον δεν αποκολλήθηκαν αν και το έκανε με προχειρότητα (απλά βγήκε το ένα σύρμα από τα 2 που έβαλε , και που το έβαλε ρηχά , άσε που τα έβαλε και κοντά με μικρό μήκος  ) 

Αυτό το πράγμα μπορείς να το εφαρμόσεις στην πόρτα από το morrissaki τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις .

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Το είδες το βίντεο? ο τύπος αρχικά σου δείχνει ότι σε λεπτά πλαστικά (όπως π.χ. πλαστικό μαχαίρι = ίδια περίπτωση με το πλυντήριο πιάτων) και με μικρή επιφάνεια προς κόλληση , αποτυγχάνουν τραγικά με logo / με πούδρες / και τρίχες κατσαρές .
> 
> Στην συνέχεια εμποτίζει στο ίδιο μαχαίρι συρμάτινα ελάσματα με την βοήθεια της φωτιάς .
> Το αποτέλεσμα που έβγαλε ήταν εκπληκτικό και σούπερ , δεν έσπασαν τα δυο κομμάτια , ή τουλάχιστον δεν αποκολλήθηκαν αν και το έκανε με προχειρότητα (απλά βγήκε το ένα σύρμα από τα 2 που έβαλε , και που το έβαλε ρηχά , άσε που τα έβαλε και κοντά με μικρό μήκος  ) 
> 
> Αυτό το πράγμα μπορείς να το εφαρμόσεις στην πόρτα από το morrissaki τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις .


Τώρα το είδα ... εύκολο μου φαίνεται αλλά θα κρατήσει αυτό το πράγμα τόσο βαρος και δε θα σπάσει; Μου θύμησε τα σίδερα που βάζουν μέσα στο μπετόν όταν στρώνουν τσιμέντο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Τώρα το είδα ... εύκολο μου φαίνεται αλλά θα κρατήσει αυτό το πράγμα τόσο βαρος και δε θα σπάσει; Μου θύμησε τα σίδερα που βάζουν μέσα στο μπετόν όταν στρώνουν τσιμέντο


Η όπως κάποια τζάμια με συρμάτινες πλεξούδες εσωτερικά , αυτά και να σπάσουν στην θέση τους θα μείνουν και όσο και να τραβάς για να τα χωρίσεις μόνο θερμίδες θα καταναλώσεις . 



> θα κρατήσει αυτό το πράγμα τόσο βαρος και δε θα σπάσει;


ποιο βάρος , έχει βάρος η πόρτα ? πούπουλο είναι , αμφιβάλλω να έσπασε μόνη της , μάλλον κάποιος την πίεσε και έσπασε / ή έχει κάποιο ζόρι ο μεντεσές και έσπασε από αυτήν την αιτία .
Μην ξεχνάς ότι στο βίντεο τα πλαστικά που κόλλησε (πλαστικό μαχαίρι ) όταν το πίεσε για να σπάσει , το πίεσε με πλάγια καταπόνηση που είναι και η χειρότερη , ενώ στην κάθετη καταπόνηση είναι ακόμη πιο δύσκολο να σπάσει , και το δικό σου θέμα στην πόρτα είναι αυτό η κάθετη καταπόνηση που ευτυχώς έχεις και το μεγαλύτερο πάχος .
Δες και το παρακάτω βίντεο για να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ "ζιγκ ζαγκ" στυλ για να βάλεις τα ελάσματα 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mricveRkE_Q
Το μόνο μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι καις τα ελάσματα στην φωτιά και πρέπει άμεσα να αποφασίσεις σε πιο ακριβώς σημείο θα τα βάλεις τα ελάσματα προτού να κρυώσουν / αν δεν προλάβεις την πάτησες / θέλει προσοχή γιαυτό σου είπα να κάνεις πρόβες πρώτα σε άλλα κομμάτια και μετά να το κάνεις πάνω στην πόρτα .
Δεν έχεις άλλες επιλογές 
1) Κόλλες δυνατές όπως αναφέρει και ο τίτλος του θέματος δεν υπάρχουν (για δύσκολα σημεία )
2) Λαμαρίνα στο πλάι δεν χωράει 
3) Πόρτα καινούρια δεν βρίσκεις

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Η όπως κάποια τζάμια με συρμάτινες πλεξούδες εσωτερικά , αυτά και να σπάσουν στην θέση τους θα μείνουν και όσο και να τραβάς για να τα χωρίσεις μόνο θερμίδες θα καταναλώσεις . 
> 
> ποιο βάρος , έχει βάρος η πόρτα ? πούπουλο είναι , αμφιβάλλω να έσπασε μόνη της , μάλλον κάποιος την πίεσε και έσπασε / ή έχει κάποιο ζόρι ο μεντεσές και έσπασε από αυτήν την αιτία .
> Μην ξεχνάς ότι στο βίντεο τα πλαστικά που κόλλησε (πλαστικό μαχαίρι ) όταν το πίεσε για να σπάσει , το πίεσε με πλάγια καταπόνηση που είναι και η χειρότερη , ενώ στην κάθετη καταπόνηση είναι ακόμη πιο δύσκολο να σπάσει , και το δικό σου θέμα στην πόρτα είναι αυτό η κάθετη καταπόνηση που ευτυχώς έχεις και το μεγαλύτερο πάχος .
> Δες και το παρακάτω βίντεο για να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ "ζιγκ ζαγκ" στυλ για να βάλεις τα ελάσματα 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mricveRkE_Q
> Το μόνο μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι καις τα ελάσματα στην φωτιά και πρέπει άμεσα να αποφασίσεις σε πιο ακριβώς σημείο θα τα βάλεις τα ελάσματα προτού να κρυώσουν / αν δεν προλάβεις την πάτησες / θέλει προσοχή γιαυτό σου είπα να κάνεις πρόβες πρώτα σε άλλα κομμάτια και μετά να το κάνεις πάνω στην πόρτα .
> Δεν έχεις άλλες επιλογές 
> 1) Κόλλες δυνατές όπως αναφέρει και ο τίτλος του θέματος δεν υπάρχουν (για δύσκολα σημεία )
> ...


Βάρος  εννοώ το βάρος της σχαρας με τα πιατα που θα επιδέχεται ..είναι αρκετά σκληρό το πλαστικό της πόρτας ... δεν κάμπτεται καθόλου !

----------


## Panoss

Σώτο, δεν τα πλένεις στο χέρι; Θα γυμνάζεσαι κιόλας.

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Σώτο, δεν τα πλένεις στο χέρι; Θα γυμνάζεσαι κιόλας.


Ούτε καν

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Λες ότι δεν αλλάζεις το morrisaki , άμα σου φτιάξω μια διάφανη πόρτα θα αλλάξεις ? ας είναι και άλλη μάρκα.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjlyWCShO80

----------


## Panoss

> Ούτε καν


Άρα εδώ και 4 μέρες που έχεις ανοίξει το θέμα, δεν έχεις πλύνει πιάτο ε;

----------


## Sotos_ster

Όχι χαχα

----------


## Panoss

Ωραίος!  :Lol: 
Κόψε το πλύσιμο, μόνο κακό κάνει.

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Λες ότι δεν αλλάζεις το morrisaki , άμα σου φτιάξω μια διάφανη πόρτα θα αλλάξεις ? ας είναι και άλλη μάρκα.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjlyWCShO80


Κάνε μου ... γτ στο βίντεο γυρνάει μια η πάνω η φτερωτη μια η κάτω κ όχι μαζί ταυτόχρονα ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ίσως επειδή αν δουλεύανε και τα 2 μαζί θα απαιτούσε μεγαλύτερο κινητήρα , και οι πρόθεση τους ήταν να μπορεί να χτυπάει τα πιατικά από 2 μεριές . ¨Αμα θέλεις θα στο κάνω να χτυπάει από 6 μεριές .

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Ίσως επειδή αν δουλεύανε και τα 2 μαζί θα απαιτούσε μεγαλύτερο κινητήρα , και οι πρόθεση τους ήταν να μπορεί να χτυπάει τα πιατικά από 2 μεριές . ¨Αμα θέλεις θα στο κάνω να χτυπάει από 6 μεριές .


Όπως θες εσυω

----------


## Panoss

Τι, θα σου φτιάξει πόρτα ο Πέτρος;
Βγάλε φωτό να θαυμάσουμε.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ας τα καταφέρει πρώτα ο Σώτος να φτιάξει μόνος του την πόρτα και θα του αφιερώσω σύστημα παρακολούθησης πλύσης από Tv ενώ θα κάθεται αναπαυτικά στην πολυθρόνα του
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98p6bKVC5nw

----------


## Sotos_ster

Να κολλήσω πρώτα την πόρτα με κόλλα ώστε να είναι σταθερή και μετά να κάνω αυτό με την φουρκέτα ; Επίσης να βάλω μια παραπάνω ώστε να κραταει
Καλύτερα ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βάλε και θα δεις πιθανότατα να μην μπορεί να το συγκρατήσει , θα ήταν καλό όπως είναι ανοικτή η πόρτα να βάλεις π.χ. μια καρέκλα από κάτω από την πόρτα για να μην ανοίγει το τραύμα .



> Επίσης να βάλω μια παραπάνω ώστε να κραταει


 Όσο σου επιτρέπει να βάλεις , αν βάλεις πολλά μπορεί να αδυνατίσει όλο το θεμέλιο του πλαστικού (όπως στα θεμέλια οικοδομής / αν βάλεις περισσότερο  σίδερα και ελάχιστο τσιμέντο η σκεπή θα πάει στο υπόγειο )  και δεν θα έχουν βάσεις τα σύρματα να γαντζωθούν .
Όλη η Ελλάδα βασίζεται πάνω σου και τα στοιχήματα πέφτουν , βάστα γερά σκίσε τους .

----------


## Sotos_ster



----------


## Panoss

Ναι Σώτο, βάστα γερά! Μη μασάς ρε συ, και τι είναι το πλύσιμο των πιάτων; 
Σιγά, μια άχρηστη λαλακία είναι για να πουλάνε απορρυπαντικά και πλυντήρια οι εταιρείες.
ΜΗ ΜΑΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙς ΤΟ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ ΤΟΥΣ! ΜΗΝ ΞΑΝΑΠΛΥΝΕΙΣ ΠΙΑΤΑ ΠΟΤΕ! ΑΣΤΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ.
Ο ΛΑΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ!

----------


## Sotos_ster

Παιδιά να το διορθώσω για να το πουλήσω θέλω για να μη το ζαλίζουμε άλλο το θέμα περί πλυσίματος

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπλόφα κάνει ο Σώτος για να ανεβούν τα στοιχήματα, γατάκια εεε γατάκια το ντόπερμαν όπου νάναι βγαίνει βόλτα .
Καλύτερα να ανοίξεις τα εξωτερικά καπάκια και να βγάλεις να δουλέψεις μόνο την πόρτα .

----------


## Panoss

> Παιδιά να το διορθώσω για να το πουλήσω θέλω για να μη το ζαλίζουμε άλλο το θέμα περί πλυσίματος


Δηλαδή τα πλένεις;  :Sad: 
Απογοήτευσες το λαό.

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Δηλαδή τα πλένεις; 
> Απογοήτευσες το λαό.


Αφού σε απογοήτευσα τόσο πολύ ελα να τα πλύνεις εσυ

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Μπλόφα κάνει ο Σώτος για να ανεβούν τα στοιχήματα, γατάκια εεε γατάκια το ντόπερμαν όπου νάναι βγαίνει βόλτα .
> Καλύτερα να ανοίξεις τα εξωτερικά καπάκια και να βγάλεις να δουλέψεις μόνο την πόρτα .


Φοβάμαι να την βγάλω διότι θα την σπάσω όλα στο τέλος 
Προσπάθησα λίγο αλλά δε βγαίνει νομοζω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Φοβάμαι να την βγάλω διότι θα την σπάσω όλα στο τέλος 
> Προσπάθησα λίγο αλλά δε βγαίνει νομοζω


Άρα αποδέχεσαι ρητά και αμετάκλητα  ενώπιον του λαού , ότι τα ντόπερμαν πρέπει να κάνουν στην άκρη όταν συναντούν γατάκια .

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Άρα αποδέχεσαι ρητά και αμετάκλητα  ενώπιον του λαού , ότι τα ντόπερμαν πρέπει να κάνουν στην άκρη όταν συναντούν γατάκια .


Ναι ρε ντόπερμαν άντε ελα να την βγάλεις εσυ 
Τι να κάνουμε εσένα δε μπορούμε να σε φτάσουμε

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν έρθω εγώ , τότε οι διαχειριστές ή θα μου κάνουν Ban ισόβια ή θα μεταφέρουν το θέμα στην κατάλληλη ιστοσελίδα .
https://24gr.gr/
Το θέμα είναι να αποδείξουν και τα γατάκια ότι δεν χαμπαριάζουν από φοβίες .
Έχουμε και λέμε για το νέο πρόβλημα που είναι χειρότερο από πριν .
Αφού βγει η πόρτα θα κολλήσουμε με λουκουμά ή τσίχλα το σπασμένο κομμάτι μόνο και μόνο για να στέκεται .

Παίρνουμε πρώτα γνώση για το τι είναι οι καβίλιες 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/M6x70mm-304...IAAOSwm6JaUt47

Αυτά είναι σωληνωτά "καρφιά" που στην μια άκρη τους είναι κωνική / έχουν κατά μήκος μια εγκοπή / ο λόγος της εγκοπής είναι για να μαζεύει η διάμετρος της καβίλιας κατά το κάρφωμα και κατά μισό περίπου χιλιοστό ή δέκατα του χιλιοστού .
Αυτά τα καρφιά τα βάζουν σε ιδιαίτερες περιπτώσεις σε μεταλλικά δείγματα που θέλουν να τα σταθεροποιήσουν ή να τα ενώσουν 

Στο παραπάνω link πρόκειται για καβίλιες 6mm διάμετρος Χ 70mm μήκος / υπάρχουν και σε 1 - 2 - 3 χιλιοστά διάμετρος και τρέχα γύρευε .

Το ιδιαίτερο της χρήσης από αυτά τα καρφιά είναι ότι επειδή μαζεύει η διάμετρος κατά το κάρφωμα / μετά το πέρασμα τους συμπιέζει το καρφί τα εξωτερικά τοιχώματα του δείγματος που θα καρφωθεί και γίνεται πολύ σταθερό κάρφωμα σε όποιο σημείο το βάλεις .

Καβίλια.jpg
Θα τα βάλεις όπως στην εικόνα με καβίλιες των 2 χιλιοστών και όσο μήκος θέλεις που το περίσσευμα το κόβεις .
Καλό είναι προτού καρφωθούν οι καβίλιες να τρυπηθούν / προετοιμαστούν οι τρύπες με αρίδα 1,5 χιλιοστό και μετά να γίνει κάρφωμα ή θερμαίνεις την καβίλια προτού την καρφώσεις .

Το ίδιο θα κάνεις και εδώ 
https://imgur.com/a/LzGHjsQ
Στην λαμαρίνα η οποία θα έχει ήδη τις τρύπες όπως στην φωτογραφία / επίσης 1,5 χιλιοστό και θα προετοιμάσεις με καβίλιες αντί για βίδες / στο τέλος δεν θα εξέχει τίποτα πάνω από την λαμαρίνα (δεν θα είναι όπως τις κανονικές βίδες με κεφάλι και που θα εμποδίζουν).
Πρεσσάρισε και αυτήν την λαμαρίνα με κάψιμο πάνω στο πλαστικό και τελείωσες . 

Για να μην κάνουμε και τα στραβά μάτια για το πρόχειρο κόλλημα που κάναμε στο πλαστικό μόνο και μόνο για να σταθεροποιηθεί , αυτό το καλύπτουμε εξωτερικά επιφανειακά βλέποντας το παρακάτω βίντεο από το 3ο λεπτό .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MQv74nFUjE

Μόνο έτσι θα αποδείξεις ότι τα ντόπερμαν κρύβονται μόλις δουν γατάκια .

----------


## Sotos_ster

Καλά με έχεις κάψει τον εγκέφαλο 
Κάθε φορά μου βγάζεις κ κάτι καινουργιο 
Δε μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό το πράγμα δε καταλαβαίνω την διαδικασία!!
Με φουρκέτα γινεται όπως μ έδειξες ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Καλά με έχεις κάψει τον εγκέφαλο 
> Κάθε φορά μου βγάζεις κ κάτι καινουργιο


Συγνώμη αν πιστεύεις ότι καταχράζομαι κατά κάποιον τρόπο τον τίτλο του θέματος που άνοιξες και από κόλες ισχυρές που αναζητούσες το γυρίζω σε "περίεργα" πράγματα .
Αλλά λέω αυτά που πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερα να γίνουν αντί της κόλας , καταλαβαίνω επίσης ότι αυτά δεν τα πιάνεις , τα πιάνουν όμως άλλοι που γνωρίζουν μέρη αυτών που λέω ή και πιθανόν να τα έχουν γνωρίσει και βιώσει στην πράξη (π.χ. ο ρόλος της καβίλιας )  .

Ο λόγος που άλλαξα θέσεις είναι η τελευταία φωτογραφία που δείχνεις το κομμάτι τελείως αποκομμένο , σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν είναι το ίδιο να βάλεις φουρκέτες (κάνουν και οι φουρκέτες αλλά δεν είναι ιδανικές για την περίπτωση ) γιατί σε εκείνο το σημείο υπάρχουν πλάγιες καταπονήσεις και το πιο ταιριαστό / πρακτικό είναι οι καβίλιες ) .

----------


## Sotos_ster

Δε κατάλαβα αυτές οι καβιλιες τέλος πάντων πως μπαίνουν ... πυρωνονται σε φωτιά και εισχωρούν μέσα στο πλαστικό όπως η φουρκέτα η καρφώνονται ; Με μπέρδεψες . Επίσης πιο κάτω αναφέρεις και για την λάμα με τις βίδες και πάλι με μπέρδεψες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Όχι δεν χρειάζεται να πυρωθούν , δες όσα βίντεο μπορείς με αναζήτηση ως metal roll pin  γιατί και που χρησιμοποιούνται .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWzX0wnCo8c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYJBaLytwMI
Και για να καταλάβεις γιατί το προτείνω να μπει καβίλια στο πλαστικό . Αν π.χ. έβαζες κοινό καρφί / λαμαρινόβιδα , αυτό θα ήταν αδύνατο να πιάσει καλά ή θα ήταν επικίνδυνο να σπάσουν τα πλαστικά .
Στο βίντεο εκεί που καρφώθηκε η καβίλια είναι "μάρμαρο " δεν φεύγει με τίποτα (γιαυτό το έκανα πρόταση για την πλαινή λαμαρίνα αντί για βίδες )
Οι καβίλιες είναι διαθέσιμες σε καταστήματα σιδηρικών

----------


## Sotos_ster

Που πωλούνται τέτοια ; Και τι διαστάσεις να ζητήσω αν το κάνω ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σε καταστήματα σιδηρικών ή σε ανταλλακτικά αυτοκινήτων , είναι πολύ φθηνά . Εξαρτάτε τι θα αποφασίσεις να βάλεις σε κάθε περίπτωση π.χ. αν έχεις 2 κομμάτια που έχουν πάχος 5mm το κάθε ένα , τότε δεν θα πάρεις αυτονόητα 5mm καβίλια ούτε 4 (γιατί δεν θα μείνουν τοιχώματα για να σταθεροποιηθούν ) οπότε το φρόνιμο θα ήταν καβίλιες 3 - ή και 2 χιλιοστά διάμετρο και οι αρίδες για το τρυπάνι θα πρέπει να είναι μικρότερες για να προετοιμάσεις την τρύπα που θα μπουν (για καβίλια 3mm θέλει αρίδα 2,5 mm ........ για καβίλια 2mm θέλει αρίδα 1,5 mm) .

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEFziK8brwQ

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...LH_TitleDesc=0

https://www.ebay.com/itm/600PC-0-6-0...W9kRGCqVrGomow

----------


## Sotos_ster

Καλά τέλειο το βίντεο !!!! Και μου φαίνεται αυτό θα εφαρμόσω και μια χαρά επιτυχία θα έχει ειδικά αν το κάνω και ζικ ζακ. Απλά χωρίς το μηχάνημα που ζεσταίνει. Με φλόγα απλη

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κανένας φίλος σου δεν έχει τέτοιο πιστόλι?
https://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...ninternational
και αγόρασε μόνο τα σύρματα να κολλήσεις και πλοίο . Ή βρες πατέντα να φτιάχνεις λογιών λογιών σύρματα.
Το πλαστικό πρέπει να λιώσει ήπια και να μην βγάζει καπνούς , αν βγάζει καπνούς πιθανόν να αλλοιώσει την ποιότητα πλαστικού. Γιαυτό δεν είναι καλό με φλόγα.

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Κανένας φίλος σου δεν έχει τέτοιο πιστόλι?
> https://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...ninternational
> και αγόρασε μόνο τα σύρματα να κολλήσεις και πλοίο . Ή βρες πατέντα να φτιάχνεις λογιών λογιών σύρματα.
> Το πλαστικό πρέπει να λιώσει ήπια και να μην βγάζει καπνούς , αν βγάζει καπνούς πιθανόν να αλλοιώσει την ποιότητα πλαστικού. Γιαυτό δεν είναι καλό με φλόγα.


Σύρματα τέτοια μπορώ να κάνω απ τους συνδετήρες βιβλίων ! Το θέμα είναι θα προλαβαίνει να λιώσει η θα κρυώσει το σύρμα μέχρι να το ακουμπήσω στο πλαστικο ;

----------


## pourpou

εγω οσες φορες εχω κολλησει πλαστικα σπασμενα παιρνω συρμα λεπτο το λυγιζω ζικ ζακ το τοποθετω επανω στο ραγισμενο-σπασμενο κομματι και μετα με κολλητηρι ηλεκτρονικων ακουμπαω την καυτη μυτη τμηματικα επανω στο συρμα και αυτο τη στιγμη που ανεβαζει θερμοκρασια εισχωρει μεσα στο πλαστικο,ξεκιναω απο τη μια ακρη του συρματος και οσο αυτο μπαινει στο πλαστικο προχωραω και το κολλητηρι πιο διπλα μεχρι να μπει ολο μεσα(για το συρμα λεω μην παει ο νους σας πουθενα αλλου :Biggrin: )

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έλα ρε Θανάση μην βάζεις μειονεκτικά πράγματα , εμείς θέλουμε κάτι turbo / 4X4 / να τραβάει άνετα τις ανηφόρες / να βυθίζεται το σύρμα σε μέταλλο
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzR7K1ti7Vo&t=196s
Επειδή όμως δεν θέλουμε στην περίπτωση πλαστικών να καεί (και αυτό κάνει το κολλητήρι όσο ταλαιπωρείς το πλαστικό ) πρέπει να βρεθεί κάτι πολύ ήπιο π.χ.?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIETfoVT0LE
με λίγο παιχνίδι για το πόσο μήκος και διάμετρος σύρματος απαιτείται για να έχουμε αυτήν την ήπια θερμότητα , επιτέλους θα έχουμε και το εργαλείο στο τσεπάκι μας (για τις μπαταρίες παραπάνω φοραω ωτοασπίδες ).
Λίγη εξάσκηση με συγχρονισμό του On & Off της τροφοδοσίας από μπαταρία θα καταφέρει και σωστή θερμοκρασία έτσι ώστε να μην καπνίσουν τα πλαστικά .

----------


## pourpou

> Έλα ρε Θανάση μην βάζεις μειονεκτικά πράγματα , εμείς θέλουμε κάτι turbo / 4X4 / να τραβάει άνετα τις ανηφόρες / να βυθίζεται το σύρμα σε μέταλλο
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzR7K1ti7Vo&t=196s
> Επειδή όμως δεν θέλουμε στην περίπτωση πλαστικών να καεί (και αυτό κάνει το κολλητήρι όσο ταλαιπωρείς το πλαστικό ) πρέπει να βρεθεί κάτι πολύ ήπιο π.χ.?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIETfoVT0LE
> με λίγο παιχνίδι για το πόσο μήκος και διάμετρος σύρματος απαιτείται για να έχουμε αυτήν την ήπια θερμότητα , επιτέλους θα έχουμε και το εργαλείο στο τσεπάκι μας (για τις μπαταρίες παραπάνω φοραω ωτοασπίδες ).
> Λίγη εξάσκηση με συγχρονισμό του On & Off της τροφοδοσίας από μπαταρία θα καταφέρει και σωστή θερμοκρασία έτσι ώστε να μην καπνίσουν τα πλαστικά .


γεια σου πετρο με τα ωραια σου!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τα ωραία του Sotos περιμένω .... έχω ετοιμάσει και ειδικό στούντιο υποδοχής της πατέντας του (ενώπιον του Λαού )
Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

Από εκεί και ύστερα θα αλλάξουν πολλά δεδομένα στον πλανήτη....
Χωρίς τίτλο1.jpg

----------


## Sotos_ster

Θα δείξει κυριακιδης
Σήμερα κολησα την πόρτα με
Κολα πρόχειρα αφού την έβγαλα ώστε να είναι σταθερή και αύριο θα κάνω αυτό με τα σιδεράκια

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μια σκέψη κάνω προς το συμφέρον σου να πας την πόρτα σε κανένα συνεργείο επισκευής προφυλακτήρων αυτοκινήτων (που πιθανόν να κατέχουν το συγκεκριμένο εργαλείο? ) εντάξει αυτοί έχουν αερόθερμα πιστόλια , αλλά αμφιβάλλω να μην έχουν και το άλλο εργαλείο.

----------

